# question about cd player....



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok so I just bought my 1995 Nissan Maxima GLE yesterday....man what a great car, i love this thing.

As expected every used car has some problems. The one thing I didnt test during the test drive was the CD player. The radio works great but when I put a CD in...it will spin for a few seconds and then display ERR.

Does it need to be cleaned?
If it cant be fixed...is this something I can replace myself, I would really prefer the original stock CD player unit.


ideas? thoughts?

Thank You

Greg Schneider


----------



## hyethga (Jun 13, 2005)

Is it the BOSE equipped CD player or different brand? My cousin owns a '97 Maxima SE and he got the same prob with his BOSE CD player (he was forced to buy a new one). Does the cassete player work?


----------



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

It is the bose system...I havent tested the cassette simply because I will never use it.

I did find some replacement units on eBay. So I may go that route, if i cant clean it.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Also, if you are using CD-R's, the decks from `97 and before often do not like to play them. You'll have to swap it out with an updated one or just go aftermarket.


----------



## hyethga (Jun 13, 2005)

Try the cassete just to see if it is just the CD player that has fouled or the unit as a whole. If it is as a whole, they cost quite alot on eBay. Ranging from as low as $50 to over $150. 

Related to this, do the aftermarket Bose units support MP3s?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

so if ur never gonna use the cassete why not get whatever cd player u want? it will last alot longer. Plus the cd player that comes with the car has been known to go out alot. If i were u, id get a nice one that ull enjoy more plus more power for subs if ur thinking of puting them in. where do u live? if u live in chicago, ill install it for u intead of getting it done at a place where ull get ripped off, and im a perfectionist so ill do a great job. i think the price for installing one is 95$, but if ur getting the Bose again u can do that ur self. :givebeer:


----------



## NightDrummer (Jul 31, 2005)

I've actually just encountered this exact same problem with my '95 Maxima. I don't really want to swap the Bose stereo out at this point in time so if I can't get it working somehow I'm just going to use a portable cd player with an FM Transmitter since the radio works just fine.


----------

